# Relocating to *Warner Robins/Macon,GA area



## DoDCoder4You (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm looking to relocate to Warner Robins/ Macon, Ga Area ASAP.

I have 2 1/2 years Emergancy Room coding & Infusion Injections.
 And One Year OBGYN.
I also am experianced in DOD/ Military Coding Guidlines i am currently employed with the Navy.

My Resume is ready to send for anyone interested. 
I cant get it to upload here.

Thank you for your time,
Cyndi


----------



## robgwinn (Jan 12, 2010)

I love that area I have 2 sisters who live there.  Good luck on finding employment as well.


----------



## casseywilliams71 (Jan 19, 2010)

Please send me your resume and contact information to twilliams@blueribbonbilling.com.  We may have some remote positions open if you are interested.

Thanks,

Tyler


----------



## DoDCoder4You (Jan 20, 2010)

Tyler,
Thank you! I emailed a Copy to the email you left here!
Cyndi


----------

